
Show HN: ️:heart: Slack and use Google Calendar? Check out Gonebusy - sashaisalex
https://www.gonebusy.com
======
sashaisalex
/gonebusy [ <notion of time> | book | feedback | help | ... ] – Access to all
Gonebusy functionality without having to invite a nosy bot that can see all
messages in a channel it's been invited to. Slash commands only see the
payload you send them.

/today – Quick shortcut for today's events. In a meeting right now? "Join
Meeting" and stop fumbling to find that Hangout/Zoom/UberConference link...

[https://slack.com/apps/A2TM3CS8N-gonebusy](https://slack.com/apps/A2TM3CS8N-gonebusy)

_finally something to post on HN_

<3 GB Team

